# PS2 anyone?



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Just wondered if there were any more ps2 addicts out there.

Our favourites are the Spyro the Dragon games but we have played loads.

Love

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I did have one but mel sold it on ebay


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

shelly my dh is on his now playing the resident evil.but when we had the abes odyssey and xodus that was great couldnt keep me off the damn thing.but now i enjoy watching him play his games.lol


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Tony you should've put your foot down with a firm hand    

tweetie we too loved the abe games I played the exodus one over and over but still left some slaves behind lol

Bought the lastest one when it came out but hated it.  It was a shooting game and not the same.  Very disappointed!!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Haven't played Playstation for aaaaaaages - too addicted to Sims 2   When I did last play though - I loved Alone in the Dark, the New Nightmare ( you can tell how long ago it was   ).  Actually, thinking about it, that may have been on PS1.  I love all these sorts of games though - but they are very addictive!    

Jayne x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya!

Its coming up to a certain time of year.. 

Do any of you know of a good ps2 dancemat?? Theres so many to choose from !!

love

jxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Shelly_anne - I like some games for the PS2 (spyro, sims, theme park world etc) but found I preferred more of the games from the PS1, they don't make half of the games I liked LOL 

Jeanette - we got ours last year from Currys I think. It was only £20 with the mat and music disc which we thought was a bargin! I can't remember the make of it, will have to find it and see LOL They are soo much fun! We got it for my step sons and my mum and dad popped round one day, we were all taking it in turns and eventually talked my dad into having a turn then while he was engrossed we all left the room and he was there ages dancing away, he never realised we had gone!    ohh we are so 

Nicky x x x


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Nicky - We found that we preferred some games for the PS1, they seemed to last a lot longer.  Have been scourering ebay for some of the old classics!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi I've just bought `The Sims bustin` out` for my PS2 anyone know if its any good? Is it better than the original `The Sims`?
Also does anyone know if there is any cheats for it  

Look I haven't even played the game yet and already I'm wanting cheats  

Thanks
Nicky x x x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

We are PS2 addicts too.  The first Xmas we brought it we had many a late night on Tekken 4.  We also had a great laugh with the Paris Dakar rally the steering wheel is so weird to use I began to wonder if I could really drive.

Best game we both enjoy is Tiger Woods golf.

I have adance mat.  I ordered mine on Amazon and it came with agame that was PS1 and 2 compatible.

Karen x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have a ps2 had it for my birthday!

A couple of things 
have you seen the size of the new ps2's! they are so tiny in comparison!
I have got and played the sims bustin out on my ps2 - but I personaly dont like it - to much control by the game! also i am to far gone in my addiction tothe sims 2 on PC!

I prefer racing games on the ps2 WCR and need for speed2 is my favorite!
we even bought the steering wheel! dont play it much during the summer but come a winters evening with noubt on the telly! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

I love my PS2 (nearly as much as the DW!!!)

I enjoy playing Need for Speed games and other race games. I have been banned from playing the Final Fantasy games coz i sat for 7 hours once playing it and the other half was not impressed!!!

I cant wait for next year when the PS3 comes out. The DW says its her or the PS3!!!

I will miss her LOL  

Maxi


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Maxi   


Anyone playing the "buzz" games on the ps2 

Great idea for Xmas if youve got a ps2  

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Maxi I hope DW doesn't read this    

I bought a final fantasy x about 3 months ago and haven't even opened the box!!

I haven't played for ages (too caught up with my sims)

Got the xbox 360 a couple of months ago and have only played it twice (blame the sims and dh's football on his laptop)

Dizzi whats the buzz game?

OMG PS3  I darent tell my dh lol  Must start saving up!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://play.com/Games/PlayStation2/4-/741343/Buzz_The_Music_Quiz/Product.html

/links


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

shelly_anne said:


> Maxi I hope DW doesn't read this


Too late she just has!!!! 

I have promised hubby a PS3 if he didnt end up in A and E from jan the 1st 2006 till dec 31st 2006 and so far he is winning!!

Kate xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

maximac said:


> I enjoy playing Need for Speed games and other race games. I have been banned from playing the Final Fantasy games coz i sat for 7 hours once playing it and the other half was not impressed!!!
> 
> Maxi


ahh my DH also used to play Final Fantasy, i got that sick of it i got a friend to sneak in the house one night and pinch the game  thankfully never saw the damned thing again lol

i would love to play on the ps2 but DH blew it up  fave games had to be spyro, buzz and singstar, we have an xbox now though and fable is really really good.

all the best Corrina xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hello  

My DH hasnt been on the site for a while!

He managed to go the whole year without going to A and E - thats the first time in 14 yrs i think! So i have to keep my end of the bargin and get him a PS3 when it comes out!

Corrina - how did he manage to blow the PS2 up?

Kate xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

ahh now heres a tale heeee.. he was trying to chip the thing (typical tight wad man!) he had done it to the original ps but it didnt go according to plan with the ps2 and basically he fried the insides   ohhhh i had a right go at him! 

lol i like your barganing, maybe i could do the same with DH but i get a porsche out of it   lol worth a shot lol

corrina xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi corrina  

I bet u did have a right go at him about the PS2!! 

Thats a good idea about bargining with him over something and getting a porshce for it! Hubby is trying to think of something this year if he doesnt end up in A and E again but im not too kean!

Kate xx


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm getting a PS3 coz I managed a full year with out going to A&E!!!

    

Only problem is that it is £425


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

maximac said:


> I'm getting a PS3 coz I managed a full year with out going to A&E!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is that it is £425


Im sure i can think of a few ways to raise the cash! 

when does it come out again?


----------

